# Tools for working with RTFD's?



## ckester (Mar 22, 2011)

I need to migrate some documents that were originally created on OS X as .rtfd's -- which is yet another of the Macintosh's "bundles": directories slyly masquerading as a file type.

Are there any programs ported to FreeBSD that can work with these things, or is my best bet to fire up the Mac that's being gathering dust in the closet and convert them to some other format?


----------



## Ajax (Mar 22, 2011)

You can make an AppleScript workflow to process RTFDs and get RTF.


----------



## ckester (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I know how to convert them on the Mac.  I was wondering if there is any way to work with them on FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

Some web searching shows that TextEdit is "open", and there is editors/textedit.app.  Whether it's even the same one, or it supports RTFD, don't know.


----------

